# DBZ Battle of Gods Director's Cut



## avengedZC (Mar 22, 2014)

The director's cut of the new DBZ movie Battle of Gods aired in Japan this morning and it contained a lot of new scenes and even a new opening to the movie.



New scenes can be found here: http://animengaming.com/dragon-ball-z-battle-gods-movie-special-new-intro/


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 22, 2014)

Waiting for US Blu-ray release.


----------



## Subzero100 (Apr 4, 2014)

already have it


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 10, 2014)

Does it improve on the original or is it still lackluster?


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 12, 2014)

I miss the Dragonball Z days. I remember missing so much football practice to watch the Cell saga because it came on a 6pm.


----------

